# My First Ebay Flop



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Went after a broken Omega Megasonic....was hoping to use it as a source of spares and all seemed to be going great when I won for relatively little money.









It has now arrived but has a whole raft of problems:


It was described as having a Sapphire crystal --- it's acrylic.
Dial was described as "good" but paint is flaking at every hour baton.
Nearly all the pivots on the wheels are broken; some with the broken part still stuck in the plate jewel.
The coil is totally u/s, with the strands being cut in many places.
The micromotor on the tuning fork is missing.
Crown was described as "loose and will need re-attaching" --- the stem has snapped in two. 
One of the magnetic gears is bent out of shape
Several screw heads are missing.
And the list goes on...

I think the seller has been economical with the truth. I might get a pair of hands and a case from this watch but not much else.









The joys of eBay.









Paul


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

some you win.........

Citizen looks interesting


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

Sorry to hear that, Paul. I note that the seller did not offer Paypal as a payment option, so I think your only recourse is through eBay's own Item Not Received or Significantly Not as Described Process.

You may get lucky and find the seller is prepared to offer you a full refund - after all he's got a pretty good feedback record which he would probably be reluctant to jeopardise for the sake of a Â£31 transaction. If not, you still stand a good chance of getting half your money back, after eBay have deducted their Â£15 fee.

But do go for it, don't just resign yourself to having lost out on this one. Best of luck, and let us know how you get on.


----------



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

Hope you manage to get something back from that as he's really not described it accurately. However, if you don't lets hope thats the worst Ebay flop you have cos it could have been much worse. I know a few people who have been well and truly sh*fted on there.


----------

